# How Might Dispensationalists Take Clinton's News?



## CNJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Chief amillennial spokesman Kim Riddlebarger writes in A Case for Amillennialism: "Another significant eschatological theme in the Old Testament is the promise that the nation of Israel will be gloriously restored in the distant future. Leading dispensationalists believe these prophecies refer to national Israel even though the authors of the New Testament apply them to the church."

I wonder how dispensationalists this week take Secretary of State Clinton's encouragement of two states for Israel and Palestine. The establishment of Israel was their chief sign.

I ordered the new DVD coming out from NiceneCouncil.com "Late Great Planet Church: The Rise of Dispensationalism" to come out at the end of the month. Can't wait to get it. 

Carol


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 6, 2009)

linky no workey.


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 6, 2009)

It's really not a problem. SOME Dispensationalists will be distraught and think their whole system has fallen on its face if Israel were to be swallowed up by her neighbors. However, dispensationalism is not dependent upon Israel as she currently exists. It may or may not have eschatological implications/ramifications. The existence of the nation of Israel during the Millennium is not reliant upon the existent of national Israel prior to the rapture. MacArthur made this point clear a couple of years ago.


----------



## CNJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Links That Work*



Rangerus said:


> linky no workey.




Rangerous,
Which link? I didn't put one it. But here are two I referred to: 

March 4, 2009 One of several is atClinton says two-state solution 'inescapable' for Middle East - Times Online

The DVD I mentioned can be preordered at Late Great Planet Church: The Rise of Dispensationalism (DVD) Late Great Planet Church [] - $24.95 : The Nicene Council, Online Store

Carol


----------



## Wooster (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Carol,


CNJ said:


> I wonder how dispensationalists this week take Secretary of State Clinton's encouragement of two states for Israel and Palestine. The establishment of Israel was their chief sign.


I think it would be meet with excitement, because the speculation would be that eventually the Antichrist would oversee this two-state through a peace treaty.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, I think dispensationalism can affect one's view of this.

However, there are good moral and political reasons to support Israel and "two states" will not be good for Israel. It will put this ally in the position of having lands interspersed among them that likely will be a staging ground for hostility. There is a risk foreign aid will be changed into funding hostility.

Dispensationalism is not the only basis for being concerned about this.


----------

